# Boobage poll!



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Real or Fake? Why?

I don't just wanna hear from men, woman too please! Whether you're gay or straight or anywhere in between. It's not just about sexual attraction.

I hate fake everything, especially obvious fake things. Plus breasts are beautiful why change them? The only time i think its okay is when something goes wrong(medically)


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I am a fan of real. Real everything. I dislike enhancements of any kind - ink, piercings, silicone etc. I am especially turned on when the real thing is well taken care of.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Real I like the sway under a shirt with no bra on fake ones dont move or feel right


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

Real all the way, the fake ones just don't jiggle the same.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Never thought of myself as a "boob man" as I gravitate more towards derrieres and legs, but when my wife "feeds" those gorgeous "ALL NATURAL" 36DD's to me...Makes me wanna bark like a big dog. >


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

I didn't really ever consider myself a boob person(even so, i've never liked the look of fake ones). I've always been a bum, thigh and hip lover.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I like fake or real...though fake ones that are so over-inflated that you can't even get a grip on them, meh, not quite as fun. Still fun, just not as much.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Woman here, age 50.

34-D and they're REAL, baby!! 

Can't speak for others, but my man loves them just the way they are .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

VixNz said:


> I hate fake everything, especially obvious fake things. Plus breasts are beautiful why change them?


Real boobs aren't beautiful if they're wrinkled and sagging.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

I like real breasts over fake, though I don't blame women for getting implants, especially if they're very small to begin with.

But, I have a problem with fake breasts that I don't have with many other types of cosmetic surgery.

What I don't like about fake breasts is that they're not realistic. To me, a face lift (hopefully) makes a face look younger or like it used to. A nose job takes a nose that is larger, crooked, etc. and attempts to normalize it. Sure, these things are probably unnecessary but the people getting them are usually trying to be normal.

Whereas I feel like the prevalence of breast augmentation is changing the norm to where women with "average" size breasts feel they are too small and believe men expect more cleavage or they are not sexy. How sad is it if the average woman's body is not sexy to the average guy?

Guys, you can let me know if I'm wrong in thinking everyone expects large breasts these days to be sexy.

I googled this the other day and learned that 34 B (that's me) was the average breast size for many generations. I always thought I was embarrassingly small. But I'm also not fat and stay in good shape and I noticed that not all, but most, women who are slender do not naturally have large breasts. 

Apparently the average size has increased a little, just like the average height has gotten taller, but it might be because the average weight has gone up, and or something to do with hormones in food, or maybe a shift in ethnic demographics.

But whatever it is - when you look at movies, paintings, pictures going up through the 70's, the average "bombshell" was thicker in the thigh and smaller in the chest than what passes for "hot" these days.

Regardless -- I wish my natural breasts were a cup size larger but I would never get a boob job and I wouldn't want to be in a relationship with a man who pushed me to do that or seemed hyper focused on breast size.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Woman here, age 50.
> 
> 34-D and they're REAL, baby!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I'm sure he does. 
I however, think someone should slash your tires.... :wink2:


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

warshaw said:


> Real boobs aren't beautiful if they're wrinkled and sagging.


Thats your opinion, which is fine we're all entitled to our own opinion. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

This does remind me of a funny exchange I had with my husband once:

Me: Do you think it's funny that I want a face lift some day but I would never consider getting a boob job?

Him: No. I think it's sad.

(He was only joking. I think...)


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

noting wrong with small breasts.IMO


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

warshaw said:


> Real boobs aren't beautiful if they're wrinkled and sagging.


I used to think this, too. But my husband's love of boobs shed new light on this for me. He doesn't think wrinkled or sagging boobs are unattractive. He likes certain types of boob shapes more than others, but sagging, he explained to me, means the boob is heavy...and weighty boobs are fun, have a lot of movement, and give you something to grab on to. Wrinkles, eh, doesn't seem like a big deal to him, either. 

Also I've read a lot of older guys talking about their older wives and how they still love their breasts...that aging didn't turn them off at all.

I know many younger guys may not really feel this way...but some of them might as they get older.

Now that I see things with my husband's words in my head, I see them different also.

I'm still going to sneak a peek if I can, wrinkled, sagging, scarred, busted, none of that is an issue. I still want to see 'em. They're BOOBS!! ( . )( . )


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

warshaw said:


> Real boobs aren't beautiful if they're wrinkled and sagging.


LOL...I totally agree!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't get why it has to be either/or. I love my wife regardless of whether she gets enhanced or not. Dem boobs....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't answer the poll because I couldn't pick two.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

@VixNx may I suggest for you next poll that you find out if people prefer "small but real" breasts or "medium to large but fake" breasts.

I see men in here saying they like real and that their wife is a D cup. Well why wouldn't they?! I'm just curious if their wife was an A cup would they still prefer real?

I can think of a few women I know who were extremely small and got boob jobs and their husbands swore it wasn't necessary and they never wanted or asked for that. But I also know of men who really wanted larger, they'd prefer real but would take larger fake over smaller real.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

WorkingWife said:


> I see men in here saying they like real and that their wife is a D cup. Well why wouldn't they?! I'm just curious if their wife was an A cup would they still prefer real?


That's true. Guys who tend to like bigger in general would probably like bigger fake than smaller real. 

There are b(.)(.)b men, and then there are B( . )( . )B men.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

WorkingWife said:


> @VixNx may I suggest for you next poll that you find out if people prefer "small but real" breasts or "medium to large but fake" breasts.
> 
> I see men in here saying they like real and that their wife is a D cup. Well why wouldn't they?! I'm just curious if their wife was an A cup would they still prefer real?
> 
> I can think of a few women I know who were extremely small and got boob jobs and their husbands swore it wasn't necessary and they never wanted or asked for that. But I also know of men who really wanted larger, they'd prefer real but would take larger fake over smaller real.


I don't really see what size has to do with it. Real is Real Fake is Fake.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, and let's also have a thread about nipple SIZE. Do men like big nipples? Or small? 

(I happen to have BOTH!! Rather large {and voluptuous } when the breasts are just chillin' and relaxed, but small and tight headlights when those babies SNAP to attention!!)

:smthumbup:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bevixnz (Nov 22, 2013)

Real>Size. A reduction would still be real right?


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

bevixnz said:


> Real>Size. A reduction would still be real right?


Yes.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I remember when Farrah Fawcett did Playboy at 50 and we finally got a real look at those HUGE nipples....a guy friend told me they were just a little too big, too long, and he said it would be weird to him. That's the only time I ever heard any guy say any nipple could be too big. The areola can be very big sometimes...I haven't heard any complaints about that either per se....but guys I have known who just aren't boob guys in general don't seem too keen on huge areolas.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> @VixNx may I suggest for you next poll that you find out if people prefer "small but real" breasts or "medium to large but fake" breasts.
> 
> I see men in here saying they like real and that their wife is a D cup. Well why wouldn't they?! I'm just curious if their wife was an A cup would they still prefer real?
> 
> I can think of a few women I know who were extremely small and got boob jobs and their husbands swore it wasn't necessary and they never wanted or asked for that. But I also know of men who really wanted larger, they'd prefer real but would take larger fake over smaller real.


Most of the women I've dated and even my ex was very small. Gonna share a funny story when my wife an I first got together. Firstly, she told me that I'm the first man that would consistently look her in the eye when facing her (the ol' "My eyes are up here a$$whole!") and when she'd say that, my retort was "Well, they're pretty awesome, but I'm not sure what to do with them." LOL!

My HS sweetheart was an A cup and so was my ex and many girlfriends...and yes...many of my APs (ugh).


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I remember when Farrah Fawcett did Playboy at 50 and we finally got a real look at those HUGE nipples....a guy friend told me they were just a little too big, too long, and he said it would be weird to him. That's the only time I ever heard any guy say any nipple could be too big. The areola can be very big sometimes...I haven't heard any complaints about that either per se....but guys I have known who just aren't boob guys in general don't seem to keen on huge areolas.


Yep, I should clarify.... I was referring to sizeable areolas when relaxed, not "actual" nip.... 

*_happy as a clam now off to Google "Farrah Fawcett Playboy Spread Big Nipples"..._

:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I bet @MountainRunner is doing the same Google search....

:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I just discovered there is such a thing called nipples tube dot com.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I bet @MountainRunner is doing the same Google search....
> 
> :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well of course...I had her poster on my wall way back then.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

VixNz said:


> I don't really see what size has to do with it. Real is Real Fake is Fake.


That's true, and if that's your question, that's your question! It just made me curious because I always thought the primary reason a woman got a boob job was to make them BIGGER, and that's because they believe most men prefer them bigger and bigger = sexier. So I'm curious if size makes a difference to people when evaluating the preference of real or fake.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm still going to sneak a peek if I can, wrinkled, sagging, scarred, busted, none of that is an issue. I still want to see 'em. They're BOOBS!! ( . )( . )


Ha ha, 75% of the time, I'm the one in our house who says "I saw breast!" when watching TV. Which causes an immediate rewind on hubby part.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> Most of the women I've dated and even my ex was very small. Gonna share a funny story when my wife an I first got together. Firstly, she told me that I'm the first man that would consistently look her in the eye when facing her (the ol' "My eyes are up here a$$whole!") and when she'd say that, my retort was "Well, they're pretty awesome, but I'm not sure what to do with them." LOL!
> 
> My HS sweetheart was an A cup and so was my ex and many girlfriends...and yes...many of my APs (ugh).


That story is hilarious. I have a well endowed friend who complains about men not looking her in the eye and I honestly have no idea what that's like. I used to really wish I was larger, but now I'm kind of glad since I have a pretty small frame. 

*So I am curious - when you were with A cup women, did you think "these are small I wish they were bigger." or did you just think "Mmmm, Boobs!"
*
PS I take it the AP's is all a thing of the past for you? (I know it's off topic but I saw you post something once about APs and I was like "what? he seems so nice and like he loves his wife so much..." and thought I must have misunderstood.)


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> Ha ha, 75% of the time, I'm the one in our house who says *"I saw breast!"* when watching TV. Which causes an immediate rewind on hubby part.


:lol:

As much as my sexy SO likes to play with my"girls"... He is REALLY a hips/thighs/a$$ guy (of which I have a respectable cadre)...

Alas, I think my boobies might be a bit under appreciated around here...

_*happy as a clam makes mental note to discuss this with sexy SO when he returns from business trip on Friday*_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

WorkingWife said:


> *So I am curious - when you were with A cup women, did you think "these are small I wish they were bigger." or did you just think "Mmmm, Boobs!"
> *


Definitely "Mmmm...Boobs. I loved making love to them with my lips, tongue, teeth (nibbling), hands...Loved it.



WorkingWife said:


> PS I take it the AP's is all a thing of the past for you? (I know it's off topic but I saw you post something once about APs and I was like "what? he seems so nice and like he loves his wife so much..." and thought I must have misunderstood.)


 Yeah...I'm was a dirtbag. I'm deep in therapy as I've finally been accurately diagnosed as a Histrionic. It's behind me now, but I won't deny what I am, I just need to learn how to deal with it. Putting it out there keeps me on task. And I truly do love my wife so very much...and I lust for her. Hell, I chase her around all the time.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Hell, I chase her around all the time.


:lol:

Picturing MR chasing Mrs. MR (broom, mop and bucket in hand) while she is trying to get housework done! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Alas, I think my boobies might be a bit under appreciated around here...


I get a surprising number of blog hits from women googling "how do I get him to touch my boobs?" or "how to make boyfriend touch boobs" and other variations on this. I wrote a silly post about that, just because of so many women searching that term, I figured I'd at least give them a post to land on.

Having been with men who are not boob men, I've experienced that myself. Some guys just aren't that into them. (Not saying your guy is one of these, though).


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Having been with men who are not boob men, I've experienced that myself. Some guys just aren't that into them. (Not saying your guy is one of these, though).


Correct. He's in a strange "middle zone". He definitely appreciates them but there's no disguising his affinity for the lower extremities . (That's why I kill myself with HEAVY-weight squats and lunges every week!)

Funny though... He DEFINITELY notices when other men notice my rack... Then he gets all Alpha/possessive and the "girls" get extra-special attention...

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think most people are most attractive as they are, so I generally dislike all cosmetic surgery. It rarely looks exactly right, and that puts it i a sort of "uncanny valley" for me. 

I don't have a strong preference, but slightly prefer small boobs - they look more comfortable for doing active stuff.

My one exception to keeping your natural appearance is hair - I like exotically colored (not trying to be real) hair.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

WorkingWife said:


> I like real breasts over fake, though I don't blame women for getting implants, especially if they're very small to begin with.
> 
> But, I have a problem with fake breasts that I don't have with many other types of cosmetic surgery.
> 
> ...


I don't really think the average man's body is all that sexy to the average woman either, so it is quite likely a wash there.

I think that access to copious amounts of media and information through television, internet, movies, and the special effects available has skewed perceptions of both men and women when it comes to the opposite sex.

That said, I prefer and have always preferred smaller breasts. My wife is a full 36b, and for me, they are my absolute ideal.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

samyeagar said:


> I don't really think the average man's body is all that sexy to the average woman either, so it is quite likely a wash there.
> 
> I think that access to copious amounts of media and information through television, internet, movies, and the special effects available has skewed perceptions of both men and women when it comes to the opposite sex.
> 
> That said, I prefer and have always preferred smaller breasts. My wife is a full 36b, and for me, they are my absolute ideal.


I agree regarding the average man's body not being that sexy to women, but women (in general) get turned on by more emotional/psychological things than visual. This is why male strippers never really caught on...

I do think the media has really done a number on us. And I think they may have more impact on women than men. I think some of us are convinced men will find us disgusting if we don't look like air brushed magazine ads in real life, where a lot of the time, men just like flesh. Period. Though I have definitely encountered men who seemed to have unrealistic expectations.

BTW, your preferences give me hope! Although a 36B is actually the same cup size as a 34C, so, she's a small bit larger than average. I'm 34 B and would ideally be 34C, but it's not important to me at all like it was when I was younger. The a$$ men love me, so, I've got that going for me. ;-)


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

there is a 5th option 

I'm a man and i just love breast (fake or real) period. actually period or not.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I voted real even though Mrs. Conan got augmented two years ago.

It was definitely for her and not me.

I had to relearn her body and get use to them.

I am absolutely enamored with the female form and love natural everything. Women with small breasts are just as likely to dazzle me as women with cannons.

Mrs. Conan was small everywhere. A petite athletic woman built for gymnastics.

Every inch of her tiny body received loads of my attention.

She did get a fantastic procedure and they look awesome.

I might not like fake but I love her increase in confidence.

She just left to do some shopping and grabbed my unit while forcing her breasts into my hands before leaving. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Give me real.

Love my wife's 36Cs. But to the women worrying about too small? Hard to be such a thing. Most guys are going to love their wives/gfs no matter what. Now almost non existent A cup? I feel sorry for those women as some men/people can be extremely rude/judgemental about such things. Not to mention womens clothes are generally designed with the thought of some breast being there.

I too had to google Farrah's nipples. Big but I guess I have been spoiled by my wifes nipples and didnt even know it. Quite large and erect when excited.>


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> :lol:
> 
> As much as my sexy SO likes to play with my"girls"... He is REALLY a hips/thighs/a$$ guy (of which I have a respectable cadre)...
> 
> ...


Boobs are attractive, but I'm 100% in the abdomen/hips/a$$ camp. They don't even have to be rock hard or anything. It's just such a womanly part of the body. My ex was petite and an A cup.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

only about 16 hours and already 4 pages long!

ok i'll qualify my answer by saying I like them all generally and and seen some very attractive bolt-ons. i have nothing against them.

however, i like the natural 'hang' and even sag that natural breasts afford (up to a certain point i'll add).


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

jorgegene said:


> however, i like the natural 'hang' and even sag that natural breasts afford (up to a certain point i'll add).


Great answer!
:iagree:


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

They are real, and they are spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!! Dude


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> Most of the women I've dated and even my ex was very small. Gonna share a funny story when my wife an I first got together. Firstly, she told me that I'm the first man that would consistently look her in the eye when facing her (the ol' "My eyes are up here a$$whole!") and when she'd say that, my retort was "Well, they're pretty awesome, but I'm not sure what to do with them." LOL!
> 
> My HS sweetheart was an A cup and so was my ex and many girlfriends...and yes...many of my APs (ugh).


So, I'm guessing your current wife has decent-sized boobs? Also, what are APs?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

natural boobs hang and gravity pulls them down a bit as they sag, which creates a nice crease between the boob and the chest that i just find super sexy and alluring.

with bolt-ons, there is minimal or no sag because the bag inside plumps them up and defies gravity (it's still nice though in a different way).

yes, i am a boob man.


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

Small or large. Augmented, or not. I love them all. 

Had a GF, a New Jersey Italian/Hungarian, who'd been gifted by a great surgeon. Made me hard just walking in the door. 

Had a GF, former gymnast who was an A cup on a good day. Her sexy body made me hard just walking in the door. 

Current wife had breast reduction. Don't mind the scars and she's still a 34C, but no sensation in her breasts. :frown2:


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

My wife is a B and perky and though I like them, a C would be nicer though not any more than that. I am not the type who subscribes to "bigger is better" to illogical levels. My theory is that the ideal size for a woman is that which gets the boobs just noticed, but not more. Some women have humongous boobs and I don't like those either. Just enough to make you go "hmm.. wow" and not "OMG!!!". 

These days she sleeps without a bra and I sometimes try to massage/feel them.  If she is tired and just wants to sleep, she doesn't let me, but when she is in the mood, she lets me proceed and it usually leads to some intense love making. In the mornings, as she makes breakfast, I can see the pokies - very hot.

The best part about boobs is that they speak. During foreplay, the nipples get large and erect, very arousing. Or when she is on top of me and I get a nice view as I feel them up.


----------



## Bridge (Dec 27, 2013)

Big boobs, small boobs, boobs boobs boobs, VixNz has started 23 topics since she joined two months ago and she's got nothing to say.

PS: Bewbs


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a bit of a fear of fake boobs, I've never felt fake ones so i guess i can't judge too much, but i definitely don't like the look. Makes me feel sick sometimes.


----------



## Bridge (Dec 27, 2013)

Different people like different boobs? you don't say


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Bridge said:


> Different people like different boobs? you don't say


That's crazy talk!


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

My wife is a D cup. Before kids they were perfect b/c cups. I prefer them a little smaller. But hey, that's just me


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I PREFER real but if you weren't born with them then you just weren't.... So then fake would be ok. Never as good as the real thing


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

Being very petite, I've never had large breasts. I'm just a 32C but always wished they were bigger. Any weight I gain though goes straight to my stomach. I knew my hubby before getting in a relationship with him and always knew he liked large breasts so I always felt a little insecure. Came to find out though he has a thing for petite girls as much as large breasts. He really dislikes fake breasts and when I asked what he thought if I got them, he made it clear he wouldn't like it and he was perfectly happy the way I was. We recently started watching porn together and they more often than not feature a petite girl with small breasts and he will comment that he likes the video because the girl makes him think of me.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

thenub said:


> My wife is a D cup. Before kids they were perfect b/c cups. I prefer them a little smaller. But hey, that's just me


Heh i was the opposite, i started out 38DD, now after kids 36b. Hubby's happy so im happy.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> I PREFER real but if you weren't born with them then you just weren't


Does that affect a woman's attractiveness?

I'm not trying to have a go, just curious.


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a female friend, she was born and grew up with the same size breast's. When she and I were younger, high school young, she was made fun of a lot. She even showed me. Practically flat chested. Little mound, she saught some doctor in LA, he was expensive. She saved for 4 years, price of a decent car later, she had a perfect pair of c's. I have seen and felt them. They are perfect, couldn't tell the difference. The doc left an incision barely the size of a fingernail. She healed up perfect too. I prefer the real thing, but in reality some you just cant tell.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I know H pretty well and his preference is for perky boobs. Big, small, or fake....he doesn't care as long as they are perky.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

VixNz said:


> Does that affect a woman's attractiveness?
> 
> I'm not trying to have a go, just curious.


Hmm. Guess this Is the way it works for me

Large and real > large and fake
Large and fake > little or no boobs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a smallish 34B here and though I've always wanted to be larger I have a couple of girlfriends who did get boob jobs and OMG though they do look nice I was allowed to touch their boobies and EEWWW !!?!?!? 

I'll keep my 34B's and overly sensitive nipples now that I know how them fake ones feel !!!


----------



## fitchick1961 (May 5, 2015)

I am a gal and I liked my real breasts how they were prior to pregnancy and losing 30 lbs. it was strictly my issue. Hubby thought i was fine. However, I also love my implants, and would do it again in a minute. I'm not huge just proportional to my height and weight.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Real. I don't care about breast size really. I like all sizes and just feel appreciative to be holding them.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

VixNz said:


> Real or Fake? Why?
> 
> I don't just wanna hear from men, woman too please! Whether you're gay or straight or anywhere in between. It's not just about sexual attraction.
> 
> I hate fake everything, especially obvious fake things. Plus breasts are beautiful why change them? The only time i think its okay is when something goes wrong(medically)


Real, mostly. 

That said if a woman has cancer or some other reason for fakes then it's negotiable.

If I had my choice I prefer real. To me that represents no false pretense and I get a chance to see the whole you instead of fake.

Again, medical condition not withstanding.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I had a girlfriend in college with small boobs and SHE did not like them but I really did. It was to the point that she basically would not let me play with them or touch them much, even though I told her that I liked them and that they really "did it" for me. 

So now my wife has really big boobs and I tell her that I love them and that I really like them, and she accuses me of making fun of them for being too big. I tell her they are not too big that I love her just the way she is, but she is not happy with them and would want them to be smaller. 

So if I could vote for "women that are just happy with their own boobs no matter what size they are," that is how I would vote. 

Badsanta


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I have more of an affinity for smaller boobed women with perky little nipples!

After all, more than a mouthful is just a sheer waste!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

badsanta said:


> I had a girlfriend in college with small boobs and SHE did not like them but I really did. It was to the point that she basically would not let me play with them or touch them much, even though I told her that I liked them and that they really "did it" for me.
> 
> So now my wife has really big boobs and I tell her that I love them and that I really like them, and she accuses me of making fun of them for being too big. I tell her they are not too big that I love her just the way she is, but she is not happy with them and would want them to be smaller.
> 
> So if I could vote for "women that are just happy with their own boobs no matter what size they are," that is how I would vote.


This is an excellent point. If we can't enjoy and love our own boobs, we are less likely to share them with a man...and therefore, a woman like that can't experience the bliss of having her breasts worshipped usually. She won't let go and just let herself enjoy it if she is holding onto a negative vision of them and dislikes them.

At the same time....there are so many women who love their own boobs, WANT to share them with a man, and their particular man just isn't into them. Either her boobs are not to his liking or he is not a boob man or whatever. 

This is a sad and hollow feeling for that woman, probably pretty similar to the man who wishes his wife would let him enjoy her breasts. Both situations are sad.

When you love your own boobs, and your man loves them too, and you both play with them constantly......yummmm.


----------

